# Croatian Coast



## KHS

Croatian National Tourist Board

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## KHS

*Cavtat*


----------



## KHS

*Split*


----------



## KHS

*Mljet*


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

*Sibenik*


----------



## KHS

*Croatia - Paradise On Earth*

*Bol*









*Brela*









*Brijuni*









*Crikvenica*









*Dubrovnik*


















*Hvar*









*Korcula*


















*Kornati*


















*Krk*









*Makarska*









*Mljet*









*Opatija*









*Pag*


















*Pakleni islands*









*Porec*


















*Primosten*


















*Pula*









*Rab*









*Rovinj*


















*Sibenik*









*Split*


















*Lighthouse*









*Trogir*









*Umag*









*Visovac*









*Zadar*


----------



## KHS

*Rovinj*


----------



## KHS

*Krk Bridge*

Krk Bridge (Croatian: Krčki most) is a 1430 m long reinforced concrete arch bridge connecting the Croatian island of Krk to the mainland and carrying over a million vehicles per year. The longer of the bridge's two arches is the second longest concrete arch in the world and among the longest arches of any construction. The bridge was completed and opened in 1980.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krk_bridge


----------



## KHS

*Split*



















*Omiš*



















*Most Krka*


----------



## KHS

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## KHS

*Primosten*


----------



## Metsada

What can I say, there are very few countries as beautiful. Most people don't seem to have a clue. The ancient architecture seems very well preserved as well!


----------



## snupix

Beautiful pictures, thank you for the effort! :cheers:


----------



## Metsada

Amazingly beautiful

Bol


----------



## snupix

^^ This is Hvar, but also amazingly beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Metsada

^^sorry you're right. Yes, Hvar is amazing:


----------



## eklips

Very nice, typical euro-mediteranean style cities


----------



## Metsada

There are many Roman architectural remains in Croatia, which are amazingly well preserved. Croatian architecture (along the coast) is a mix of Romanesque, Renaissance and Baroque.


----------



## KHS

*National Park Kornati*








[/URL]


----------



## KHS

These are the pictures from the trip that me and my friends took this april.

Beautiful Vinjerac and Velebit mountain in the back. You can see Paklenica National Park canyons

 

*Maslenica bridges*

  

*Paklenica National Park*

   
   
   
   

*Velebit mountain*


----------



## Bluesence

*wow!*


----------



## hix

Such a beautifull country!


----------



## wierdo_and_me

^not really. It is filled with neo-fascists and beautiful women.


----------



## snupix

wierdo_and_me said:


> ^not really. It is filled with neo-fascists and beautiful women.


Are you gay? :nuts:


----------



## wierdo_and_me

snupix said:


> Are you gay? :nuts:


No the beautiful women are not a problem. The neo fascists are but i love the women it is just sad that they are all carriers of herpes, the gift that never stops giving.


----------



## payo

wierdo_and_me said:


> No the beautiful women are not a problem. The neo fascists are but i love the women it is just sad that they are all carriers of herpes, the gift that never stops giving.


you're a moron :lol:
oh yeah, sieg heil!







:lol:


----------



## OettingerCroat

*WONDERFUL!!!!* :eek2:


----------



## gamayun

wierdo_and_me said:


> ^not really. It is filled with neo-fascists and beautiful women.


Freak. 

- - - - 

Croatian coast is the most beautiful. Mountains, the sea, cities... everything is simply stunning. I try to spend at least one week down there every summer.

Btw. Croatian anthem is "Lijepa Nasa" which means "Our beautiful (homeland)". It fits perfectly.


----------



## KHS

*Zadar*


----------



## KHS

*Zadar again*


----------



## KHS

*Dubrovnik*










*Pula*










*Clear sea*



















*Primosten*










*Brela*










*Bol*










*Pakleni islands*










*Hvar*










*Korcula*


----------



## KHS

*Velebit mountain*

No sea on these photos but its just so beautiful I had to post them. Velebit is practically at the coast and it divides mediterran from continental climate.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I like the uniformity of the red tile roofs on the structures. Nice landscapes.


----------



## Bluesence

Please tell me such a beautiful country hasn't got many neo-fascists!


----------



## Sokac

Hrvatsko ... poklanjam ti dušu.

Absolutely stunning.! The Mediterranean at its best!


----------



## renco

Bluesence said:


> Please tell me such a beautiful country hasn't got many neo-fascists!


don't listen that moron


----------



## Dom ZG

Bluesence said:


> Please tell me such a beautiful country hasn't got many neo-fascists!


If being proud of your country is neo-fascistisam ,then all croatians are fascist
ps-you must admit that we have a dam good reason to be proud .


----------



## KHS

*A1 Motorway Zagreb - Split*

Since most of tourist visit Croatia with their cars, here are a few movies of Croatias main highway that connects north and south of the country. Great scenery!
You can see diversity of Croatias landscape. Highway starts in continental, passes thru mountain, and ends in mediterran climate.


*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (Zagreb-Karlovac)*






*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (Karlovac-Bosiljevo)*






*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (Bosiljevo-tunnel Mala Kapela)*






*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (tunnel Mala Kapela-Gacko polje)*






*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (Gacko polje-Gospic)*






*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (Gospic-Sv. Rok)*






*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (Sv. Rok-bridge Krk)*






*Motorway A1 Zagreb-Split (bridge Krk-Split)*


----------



## RibaRo

You know what does the legend says:

When God was giving land to the nations, the Croats came last in a row.
But all land God decided to give has already been devided between the nations, so God asked himself what shall he give to Croats. 

At the end God has decided: "I shall give you the last piece of Paradise that I was saving for Myself!"

I really believe this legend is true!:angel: :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## KHS

:angel1: So emotional...:hug: :grouphug:


----------



## RibaRo

^^ Ahhh... :lol: I was just viewing video of Blanka Vlašić victory and winners ceremony with our national anthem, so I got pretty emotional. :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiQPILbtEW0
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## goxic

Great thread kay: 

I have to contribute Croatia - Mediterranean As It Once Was 


*Island and town Korcula*


----------



## sehensucht

Croatian Adriatic is beautiful , but it still has long way to go to meet western standards and service levels


----------



## goxic

*Vodice*


----------



## Zanovijetalo

sehensucht said:


> Croatian Adriatic is beautiful , but it still has long way to go to meet western standards and service levels


Sure, after almost 50 yrs of communism followed by a brutal war, the service cannot be perfect. However it is improving fairly quickly and it wont take long till we meet W standards.


----------



## goxic

sehensucht said:


> Croatian Adriatic is beautiful , but it still has long way to go to meet western standards and service levels


Thx. I don't know how was your experience in Croatia, but I traveled across Mediterranean and worst service I received was in Italy and France. Arogant, slow service, unpolite, not willing to speak any foreign language....

Regarding western standards I think that we really don't want it. Our charm is that everything is like it was before. If you want to escape from rush you have a little piece of heaven where you can go fishing and catch dinner instead of frosen fish from luxury supermarket....


----------



## KHS

*Split*










































































































































































































































































































thanx to krz and mate


----------



## KHS

*Split*


















































































Thanx to zgexplorer


----------



## sehensucht

goxic said:


> Thx. I don't know how was your experience in Croatia, but I traveled across Mediterranean and worst service I received was in Italy and France. Arogant, slow service, unpolite, not willing to speak any foreign language....
> 
> Regarding western standards I think that we really don't want it. Our charm is that everything is like it was before. If you want to escape from rush you have a little piece of heaven where you can go fishing and catch dinner instead of frosen fish from luxury supermarket....


 I have been to Croatian coast and I especially liked the islands , but unlike in Spain or Greece tourist offer is realtively poor


----------



## KHS

*Zadar*


















































































Thanx to zgexplorer


----------



## KHS

*Makarska*















Thanx to Tonycro


----------



## goxic

sehensucht said:


> I have been to Croatian coast and I especially liked the islands , but unlike in Spain or Greece tourist offer is realtively poor


I agree with that. In fact strongly agree. That is one of our problems. Croatian Tourist Board goal is to represent Croatia as only european part of Mediterranean that is unspoiled of mass tourist infrastructure. For parties you have Ibiza, Mykonos and so on. If you want stress free holiday, you are at right address. 

Me personaly, would like to have some resorts for families, some for parties, some for older people, but we are developing, so I hope next time you will come to visit us you will find more...

p.s. And you can't expect to find rich tourist offer on distant island Vis or Cres, nither peace on Zrce or Hvar....


----------



## KHS

*Pula*


----------



## goxic

*Island Cres - Village Lubenice*


----------



## goxic

*Croatian Beaches*


----------



## MasonicStage™

*Beautiful!* :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## KHS

Thank you for your help. Keep them coming.


----------



## KHS




----------



## PedroGabriel

it looks stunning, one thing is that even islets have buildings (and they seem historic ones), the same for all the coast it is completely built-up. Impressive.

The beaches are a bit weird.


very different from here.


----------



## KHS

*Hvar*






*Split*


----------



## wierdo_and_me

I am kind of curious. What is the cost of food and hotel in these places?


----------



## Ballota

HKS...thanx for this thread.
It rox! kay:


----------



## snupix

wierdo_and_me said:


> I am kind of curious. What is the cost of food and hotel in these places?


From $17 here to €335 here.

One big pizza in a pizzeria - 6$.


----------



## KHS

wierdo_and_me said:


> I am kind of curious. What is the cost of food and hotel in these places?


You dont really want to come here. Like you said, we are all neo-fascists after all.







:nuts: :lol:


----------



## SinCity

wierdo_and_me said:


> ^not really. It is filled with neo-fascists and beautiful women.


Moron. :nuts: 

As if there aren't dime-a-dozen ******** in the US. Look in your own backyard first before making stupid and uneducated assumptions .... hno:


----------



## wierdo_and_me

SinCity said:


> Moron. :nuts:
> 
> As if there aren't dime-a-dozen ******** in the US. Look in your own backyard first before making stupid and uneducated assumptions .... hno:


HEY! 

It was a joke...don't croations not have a sense of humor? I love croatia because of all the pictures that has been posted. It is why I am going and you will be my tour guide.


----------



## long foot

I guess I lost my sense of humor, that wasnt funny to me :bash:


----------



## KHS

wierdo_and_me said:


> HEY!
> 
> It was a joke...don't croations not have a sense of humor? I love croatia because of all the pictures that has been posted. It is why I am going and you will be my tour guide.


I'm sorry but I don't find anything funny about fascism. Ok, enough of that. Let's go back to business.

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*

This has nothing to do with the coast so I'm just going to give you a link with great pictures(must see):

Plitvice Lakes National Park Pictures

Plitvice Lakes Natonal Park Official Pages


----------



## Vrachar

Croatia is realy beautiful country !!! Great pics KHS ! kay:


----------



## wierdo_and_me

I am sorry but weren't the Croats some of the first supporters of the Nazis in ww2?


----------



## goxic

wierdo_and_me said:


> I am sorry but weren't the Croats some of the first supporters of the Nazis in ww2?



OH My God, it so unfair to judge some nation by taking something what was 60 years ago. And for your information, not Croats, just a small amount that was on positions at that time. 

If you do some googling you will easily find that the biggest antifascist (number of antifascist/number of citizens) movement was in Croatia (not France or England).

Ok, no more history. You are all welcome to Croatia!!!!


p.s. If you like history so much, please look at your garden first. The most irritating and militant state in the world is the one you live in. 

USA - Korea 1950.-1953.
USA - Vietnam 1959.-1975.
USA - Afghanistan 1979.-1988.
USA - Iraq 1991.-1992.
USA - Afghanistan 2001. - still going on
USA - Iraq 2003. - still going on

So rather demonstrate for peace back home instead provocate here on forum.


----------



## KHS

*Vis*

Special thanx to new_girl :bow:


----------



## KHS

Vrachar said:


> Croatia is realy beautiful country !!!


Thank you Vrachar :cheers1:


----------



## GOŚKA

Hrvatska is Europe`s diamond! Wish to have such coast in Poland


----------



## MasonicStage™

really beautiful pics...and thanx to everyone for nice comments! :cheers:


----------



## KHS

*Hvar*

Thanx to new_girl


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

*Pag*









*Sukosan*









*Novigrad*









*Tucepi*


----------



## Tarzan

Wonderful images. Keep it up the good work!


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## Peshu

The Adriatic coast is quite nice indeed . It has been receiving a fair bit of coverage as a tourist destination in tha last few years and deservedly so . Having said that it is no-where near the most beautiful coast in Europe . There are much better places . Indeed i found it to be very over-rated compared to what my Croation friends in Australia were telling me .
Yet i really enjoyed Zagreb . Which was odd as most of my Croat friends told me i most probably wouldn't like it much . I found it to be quite pleasent if a little small .


----------



## goxic

Peshu said:


> The Adriatic coast is quite nice indeed . It has been receiving a fair bit of coverage as a tourist destination in tha last few years and deservedly so . Having said that it is no-where near the most beautiful coast in Europe . There are much better places . Indeed i found it to be very over-rated compared to what my Croation friends in Australia were telling me .
> Yet i really enjoyed Zagreb . Which was odd as most of my Croat friends told me i most probably wouldn't like it much . I found it to be quite pleasent if a little small .



Can someone translate me what Peshu tried to say? :nuts:


----------



## Peshu

goxic said:


> Can someone translate me what Peshu tried to say? :nuts:



Its blatantly obvious that English is NOT your first language . How can anyone translate you ?


----------



## goxic

Peshu said:


> Its blatantly obvious that English is NOT your first language . How can anyone translate you ?


Perheps, not to use words like blatantly, indeed, a fair bit of coverage.... Thx anyway for response :cheers:


----------



## Peshu

goxic said:


> Perheps, not to use words like blatantly, indeed, a fair bit of coverage.... Thx anyway for response :cheers:



:cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## XxRyoChanxX

KHS said:


>



oh my gosh! gorgeous!!!


----------



## KHS

Here you can see Italy over Adriatic from the Mosor mountain.


----------



## KHS




----------



## Dubrovnik

WOW

love it

:applause: thanks


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

*Dubrovnik* by Murci


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

Thanx to zgexplorer


*Pula*


----------



## Goran_777

@KHS and others, TNX for this great topic and an awesome collection of photos! kay:

I also know one similar interesting link about Croatian coast:
http://www.myspace.com/dalmatinskimuzika 

I see that there are many photos of *Hvar* because the island has become very popular in the last couple of years!

here are some of mine photos from the summer of 2006: :cheers:
               

night photos:
     



*Opatija*, my hometown from parasail: 


































and some photos from the ferry ship Marko Polo, leaving the port of *Rijeka* (a bigger town near Opatija)


----------



## KHS

So beautiful, so peaceful and so... :devil:-ish






:dance:


----------



## Delmat

*Zrce, Croatia* :cheers:
i had the time of my life :cheers2:


----------



## salceson

muchas gracias brillante.


----------



## Delmat

*More of Zrce* :cheers:

(some fellow taking the tour)


----------



## Delmat

Thanks to member Dubrovnik for the info:

In the largest newspaper in Scandinavia, the swedish Aftonbladet(Vecerni List) 25 761 readers voted for the best travel in 2008.

Best sun and sea in Europe, in the world, city in Europe , the world and so on.

In category Sun and Sea in Europe, here it is

1 (1) Greece

2 (2) CROATIA

3 (3) Italy
4 (5) Canary Islands
5 (4) French Riviera
6 (6) Mallorca
7 (9) Turkey
8 (7) Cyprus
9 (10) Spain , main
10 (new) Crete


www.aftonbladet.se/resa/


----------



## vlker

Amazing photos!! Croatia is beautiful with its mountains just ending in the sea. My favourite place there is Kornati national park...many small islands - rocks in sea with beautiful bays And also old town of Split and Dubrovnik


----------



## Delmat

cheers mate :cheers1:


----------



## KHS




----------



## Delmat

Another pic from Split :cheers:


----------



## LocoAir

Congrats for the banner kay:


----------



## warren789

wow, so beautiful


----------



## marte

Gorgeous! both the landscapes and the cities are beautiful ... :hi:


----------



## Llinass

Want to see this beuty my own eys.
Question!
what is the weather like on may?


----------



## Amrafel

dobro došli, bratia! 

I was in Croatia few years ago and it was beautiful vacation. I was in Podgora, very nice village near Makarska.

I must visit Croatia again


----------



## Astralis

^^Definitely kay:. I'm glad you had a great time. :cheers:


----------



## Delmat

Llinass said:


> Want to see this beuty my own eys.
> Question!
> what is the weather like on may?


on the coast it's warm and sunny and people here start going to swim, but I would recomend middle and late May kay:


----------



## Llinass

Delmat said:


> on the coast it's warm and sunny and people here start going to swim, but I would recomend middle and late May kay:


Thank you Delmat. :cheers:
I am planing visit your coast in a middle of may this year.


----------



## Delmat

kay:


----------



## Delmat

This is average May day in the city of Split





This is taken in the 1st half of May


----------



## Delmat

Dubrovnik


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

great coast, great country and Davor Suker


----------



## Delmat

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> great coast, great country and Davor Suker


:lol:
now we have even better players kay:


----------



## marte

gorgeous vista of Dubrovnik!


----------



## KHS

*Unique Dubrovnik*


----------



## KHS

P.C.Dolabella said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

[/QUOTE]


----------



## joce23

Very beautiful pics ! Croatian Coast is awesome ! :cheers:


----------



## Sukkiri

Next stop : Croatia. You very nice place!


----------



## Manolo_B2

OMG! In my opinion the Croatian coast is he most impressive part of the mediterranean!!! :drool:


----------



## samba_man

This is one of the most unrated countries on europe! AMAZING! :drool:


----------



## Pocholo

Beautiful country, I would want to visit! Croatian cities are undoubtedly more beautiful compared to other popular Mediterranean cities which I've been to. Kornati cliff is amazing!


----------



## KHS

*Pula*


----------



## Delmat

xxx


----------



## KHS




----------



## pause

Hrvatskam))


----------



## isakres

*¡¡¡!!!..speechless*

Those pics are just...:drool:

Thanks for share them.

Im planning a summer trip to the Eastern mediterranean Sea (Greek Islands, Istambul, Cyprus).....Is it a good idea to include some Croatian destinations to this 30 day trip??..I mean Is it close to Athens or Istambul?...How can I go there from Greece / Istanbul???

Im Mexican and we just heard some things about Dubrovnik and recently about Makarska and another beach town (can not remember the name), but it seems that there are many lovley places to discover and stay in!!.....

Cheers from Mx!!...

Im guessing prices could be as low as in Prague, CZ and Berlin, GE arent they? ......cause damn scandinavia and uk are so expensive!


----------



## KHS

Hi isakres!

Visit [Croatia] - Tourist Helpdesk thread and all your questions will be answered.

:cheers:


----------



## isakres

*Thx*

Thank u KHS.. and keep those pics comming dude.:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

The island of Brac









Vrbnik









Makarska









Makarska II









:cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## Manolo_B2

great work, KHS! 

Hvar Island


dark_room said:


> :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

2 more from Hvar Island.. 



dark_room said:


>


:hi:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*North Adriatic - Medveja*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*Baska on the island of Krk*




























:cheers:


----------



## KHS

dark_room said:


>



:cheers:


----------



## KHS

dark_room said:


>




:cheers:


----------



## KHS

*Hvar*



dark_room said:


>




:cheers:


----------



## KHS

*Rovinj, Istria*


----------



## KHS

*Supetar on the island of Brač*


----------



## KHS

*Cres*


----------



## KHS

*Biokovo mountain*


----------



## Alle

Its amazing the variety at the Croatian Coast  .


----------



## bubach_hlubach

Yea, the coastline is incredibly diverse. Every village has their own language. :nuts: 

*North Adriatic - Kvarner*










Crikvenica










Volosko










Rijeka










Lovran










Opatija










:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Great pics, I like the post #378. Regards.*


----------



## KHS

*Primošten cityscape banner, March 16, 2010*










Currently 2nd in top 100 banners... http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100

And here is the original photo...










:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Wow!!! Very nice Primošten indeed. Regards.*


----------



## KHS

Thanks to MountMan









by MCMLXXV

:cheers:


----------



## KHS

^^











*by Klek*


----------



## Manolo_B2

Island Murter and Kornati Archipel...


----------



## misha_ry84

wow, croatia is very beautiful ^_^


----------



## KHS




----------



## TheLarch

Thanks for the amazing photos. It'll always be one of my favorite countries. ^^ *I* *<3* *HRVATSKA*


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*Vinjerac*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

Grebenj










Sipan










Korcula










Korcula II










Crikvenica










Medveja










Medveja II










:nuts:

:cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## bubach_hlubach

Split



















Brela near Makarska










:cheers:


----------



## GlasgowMan

Amazing thread! Croatia looks stunning. But I cant find any pictures from Pula, can someone post some pictures from Pula? Thanks.


----------



## KHS

^^

[Pula] - photo thread I ‎ 

[Brioni Islands National Park] - photo thread 










by Nick Verschoor, Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## kuquito

Hands down one of the most beautiful countries in the world


----------



## bubach_hlubach

^^ thanks for your kind words

Trogir




























:cheers:


----------



## KHS

*Split*

Thanx to croatian forumer Ballota


----------



## KHS

*Vrbnik*


----------



## ST_dasa

few scenes from pašman island:


----------



## Delmat

*Spring Break Europe, Croatia!* :cheers:










mini photo-gallery
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...p?pid=4746266&id=7619396355&fbid=398041936355

see you next year in the same country :hi: :cheers:


----------



## dan2222

Pula!


----------



## [dx]

To explore Croatia -- that's one of my lifelong dreams. *le sigh*


----------



## Delmat

dan2222 said:


> Pula!


Spring Break Europe was in Rovinj 
Next year is probably in Makarska. If not, Rovinj is the venue again :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing croatia


----------



## Kent64

Beautiful! I'm hoping to work in a side trip to Croatia next year while visiting Italy. 

I'm sure I'll want to go back after getting a taste (if these photos are any indication). Love the islands and beaches.


----------



## marish

marish said:


> trasa: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...3.782993,15.531921&spn=0.905203,1.674042&z=10
> *
> trogir
> 
> 
> nasa pltka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zatoka na ostrove kornat
> 
> 
> mana (piratsky ostrov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sem tam aj trochu fukalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hitlerove oci" (ponorkove depa na u-boaty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibenik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dialnicny most nad pristavom skradin
> 
> 
> *
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> p.s.: a tych 7hodin prace som trafil dost presne...


:banana:


----------



## KHS

Perfect holiday! :cheers:


----------



## marish

^^ i absolutely agree!
but one week is too short... :gaah:
looking forward for next year yacht. :banana:


----------



## goxic

*It's a party time*

Despite all cultural, historical and nature beauty Croatia has a lots more to offer


----------



## Manolo_B2

some fresh photos from panoramio (made by "lacitot") 

Jablanac 









Rab Island 









Rab Island


----------



## Squad

Hi mates!

I'm travelling to Croatia, in a week and a half. As I could saw in this thread it's an amazing country.

I'm going to stay 7 nights in Split. What would you recomend to visit round the city?

Thanks for the info! :cheers:


----------



## KHS

Visit Brač and Hvar. Islands near Split.
Maybe Trogir, Omiš, Šibenik, Krka national park...

But Im not so familiar with Split region so you should ask your questions in [Croatia] - Question and Answer Board! thread.

:cheers:


----------



## KHS

*Dubrovnik cablecar*


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*Dalmatian mountains and coastline*










by Martin Bezak

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*Korcula*










by Walrus

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*Lovran*





































:cheers:


----------



## KHS

by *dark room*, fotozine.org


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*Šibenik*










by Hide Katada

===============================

*The Elafiti islands*










from croatia.hr

==============================

*Porec*










by Andy

:cheers:


----------



## PeruTravel

Metsada said:


> What can I say, there are very few countries as beautiful. Most people don't seem to have a clue. The ancient architecture seems very well preserved as well!


I had work in cruise ships for many years, and I have visit practically all big cities where you can find a big port, and Dubrovnik was the absolutely most nicest place that I have been in 7 years working in cruise ships. 

As you say the architecture is very well preserve, because the Dubrovnik Castle (Fort Lourijenac) make me feel like we were travelling to medieval times.


----------



## marish

^^ yes


----------



## apsyrt

i will upload again!


----------



## apsyrt

*Mali Lošinj, port*


----------



## apsyrt

*2000 m above island Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt

*Airoport Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt

*Veli Lošinj port at night*


----------



## apsyrt

*Mali Lošinj at night*


----------



## apsyrt

*Mali Lošinj port at night*


----------



## apsyrt

*Veli Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt

*Bay Čikat, island Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt




----------



## apsyrt

*Bay Sunčana uvala*


----------



## apsyrt

*Veli Lošinj port*


----------



## apsyrt

*Villa Karolina, island Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt

*Church saint Antonio, Mali Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt

*Port Mali Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt

*Mali lošinj main square*


----------



## apsyrt

*Veli Lošinj port*


----------



## apsyrt

*Veli Lošinj*


----------



## apsyrt

*Villa Carolina*


----------

